# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Review điện thoại Viettel Zik V8301

## aduy1992

​*Nối tiếp thành công của dòng máy Sumo, Viettel đã ra mắt dòng Zik – dòng máy 3G giá rẻ. V8301 là model đầu tiên ra mắt thị trường với giá chỉ 2 triệu đồng.*

*1. Hình dáng:
*
V8301 có kiểu dáng trẻ trung, cảm giác cầm V8 trong tay khá giống với cảm giác khi cầm HTC touch đời đầu. Chất liệu chủ yếu là nhựa cứng
Các phím bấm của V8 đặt cách xa nhau nên dễ bấm ngay cả với người dùng có ngón tay hơi to một chút. Tuy nhiên các phím này hơi cứng và gây đau tay nếu dùng với cường độ cao.

Mặt sau là camera 2.0 và loa ngoài, camera 2 chấm này không kèm flash nhưng chất lượng chụp cũng không đến nỗi nào.

​V8 sử dụng giao tiếp mini usb, cả sạc- cáp đều dùng giao tiếp này còn jack cắm 3.5 li mở rộng giành cho tai nghe.
V8 hỗ trợ thẻ nhớ lên đến 16Gb nhưng máy không bán kèm thẻ nhớ ( bộ nhớ trong 80Mb), mình nghĩ đây là điểm yếu của V8 vì khách hàng muốn mua thẻ lại phải đi nới khác mua và lắp vào mặc dù giá cả thẻ nhớ khá rẻ nhưng việc đi lại như thế cũng ngại.

*2. Màn hình :
*
Màn hình V8 thực sự là 1 bất ngờ vì chất lượng thật sự rất khá. Màn hình rộng bằng với E63 nhưng chất lượng hình ảnh chỉ kém hơn do là 200k màu. Bù lại cảm ứng thật sự rất mươt, mình đã đưa cho 5 người dùng thử và ai cũng kinh ngạc với chất lượng của nó.

​*3. Zik có giao diện khá đẹp*

Với 2 dãy widget. Đặc biệt, Zik V8 còn có các widget vui nhộn như: chú cừu trong Shaun the ship, người tuyết, đàn bướm rất vui nhộn. Tất nhiên không thể thiếu các widget tiện ích như : nghe nhạc, radio, đồng hồ điện tử, memo…

​Giao diện bên trong thì hơi bị “ Tàu” một chút và bạn cũng không thể cài themes được mà chỉ có thể thay hình nền. Tuy nhiên nếu biết kết hợp các widget với 1 hình nền đẹp ( vd chú cừu Shaun với back là trang trải chẳng hạn) thì vẫn kool lắm.

*4. Zik V8 hỗ trợ java 2.0
*
Với các file đến 4.7Mb. Ở thời điểm này, khả năng chạy phần mềm ứng dụng góp phần quan trọng đến lựa chọn mua máy bởi máy dù có cấu hình cao đến đâu đẹp đến đâu mà không chạy được soft thì cũng vô giá trị.

​Mình đã thử nghiệm Zik V8 với rất nhiều phần mềm java phổ biến của cả Việt Nam và nước ngoài. Nói chung, với cấu hình tương đối khá, Zik cài đặt và chạy ngon các ứng dụng java trên thị trường nhưng lại gặp lỗi bàn phím ( các phím chức dính với phím số sẽ không ghõ được).

*Sau đây là bảng thống kê các soft mình đã test.*

​Lỗi bàn phím khá phổ biến do chưa có bản giành riêng cho Zik nhưng chỉ với các phần mềm hiện tại, đã là khá đủ cho nhu cầu người dùng. Theo kinh nghiêm của mih các bạn nên chọn các phiên bản giành cho E63 hoặc 6300 là ok

*5. Truy cập internet*

Là 1 máy 3G, Zik truy cập 3G với tốc độ khá. Hơn nũa, khách hàng mua Zik sẽ được tặng thêm 1 sim 10 số khá đẹp và 300Mb dung lượng miễn phí mỗi tháng.

​Kèm theo là 1 năm xem MobiTv, chất lượng mạng cũng ổn nên trừ giờ cao điểm 8h-10h thì các thời điểm khác trong ngày xem Tivi khá “nuột”, ít khi bị loading.Ngoài các kênh quen thuộc của VTC và VTV còn có hơn 29 kênh nước ngoài khá hay nhưng với các gói kênh đó sẽ phải trả thêm tiền, Đáng chú ý là MobiTV đã được pt thành 1 apps riêng chứ không phải vào wap nữa.

*Kết luận:*

Với giá 2 triệu đồng kèm khuyến mại lên đến 2 triệu rưỡi, Zik V8301 thực sự là 1 món hời với cho khách hàng muốn trải nghiêm 3G với chi phí thấp. Mẫu điện thoại này còn đặc biệt thích hợp với các bạn nữ nhờ dễ sử dụng, bề ngoài khá ổn cùng những widget rất kute.

*Bonus thêm 1 series ản chụp bằng Zik:*

​



> http://viettelonline.com/tin-cong-nghe/review-dien-thoai-viettel-zik-v8301.html

----------

